# ? when reading Dog Food Reviews...



## 19Delta (Jan 20, 2010)

I was researching various dog foods on the web site "Dog Food Reviews" and came across this puzzeling statement.

"The only caution we would make on this food is that the high protein content makes it suitable for adult dogs only, particularly in the case of large breeds."

This was stated on a review of Orijin PUPPY Large Breed which has something like 40% protein or something. My question is...don't wild dogs/wolf pups eat almost nothing but meat? The mother makes a kill and the pups eat meat, fat, and other stuff.

So what am I missing?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Tim,

Not going to pretend to be an expert; however, recently I had the opportunity to sit in on a brief talk given by a Nutro rep. When asked a similar question, her response was that the percentage of protein is not just from meat, it comes from various ingredients.

The biggest thing that I came away with was that when you read the label, make sure to look for lamb meal instead of lamb (which would be "wet" meat and 70% water) or lamb by-product meal. Lamb meal is made from dried lamb meat--lamb by-product meal is made from ground dried feet, intestine, bowel, anything that cannot be used for human consumption. Of course this is the same for beef, chicken, herring, whatever.

And stay away from corn, but if the label has corn gluten it is being used as a source of protien.


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes. But wild dogs/wolves run around all day and have to fend/hunt themselves. A lot more work than lazing around a house all day. Therefore the high protein kibble is good as long as your dog is active is all they are trying to say.


----------

